# Suffix line diameter



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what size suffix is closest to the .35 without going under ? Thanks D.J.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

depends on which line you go with but any line that is .014 or thinner will be uder.35mm


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks Superior is the easiest for me to get the 15 # is .016 so that should good right? thank you again D.J.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Try this.........

http://www.sufix.com/usa/fishing_line/tritanium_plus/


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------

